# How not to chill out



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A conversation in heaven


SYLVIA: 
Hi! Wanda.

WANDA: 
Hi! Sylvia. How'd you die?

SYLVIA: 
I froze to death.

WANDA: 
How horrible!

SYLVIA: 
It wasn't so bad. After I quit shaking from 
the cold, I began to get warm & sleepy, 
and finally died a peaceful death. 
What about you?

WANDA: 
I died of a massive heart attack. 
I suspected that my husband was cheating, 
so I came home early to catch him in the act. 
But instead, I found him all by himself 
in the den watching TV.

SYLVIA: 
So, what happened?

WANDA: 
I was so sure there was another woman 
there somewhere that I started running 
all over the house looking. I ran up into 
the attic and searched, and down into the 
basement. Then I went through every closet 
and checked under all the beds. I kept this up 
until I had looked everywhere, and finally 
I became so exhausted that I just keeled over 
with a heart attack and died.

SYLVIA: 
Too bad you didn't look in the freezer 
---we'd both still be alive.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The oldies still work :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In British English a "den" is something kids build in the woods.

And a "closet" is either of the water type or something you come out of.


----------

